# stihl bg75 blower starting problem



## steveA (Sep 6, 2014)

took my stihl bg75 blower a part to clean it and now it wont start. Seems like it isn't getting any fuel. Though maybe I had switched the fuel line intake but just as a precaution I switched them around and still nothing. Is the intake on the upper side of the carb and return lower? (shorter line).


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

steveA said:


> took my stihl bg75 blower a part to clean it and now it wont start. Seems like it isn't getting any fuel. Though maybe I had switched the fuel line intake but just as a precaution I switched them around and still nothing. Is the intake on the upper side of the carb and return lower? (shorter line).


The fuel flows from the tank through the carb and back to the tank, so the intake is on the bottom. Have a good one. Geo


----------

